# Ca finishes



## Az Turnings (Mar 28, 2017)

hey guys so recently I have noticed a few of my pen finishes have the "spider web" shatter look to them. I use stickfast ca and accelerator for all my finishes and started reading on it. I guess stickfast is sorta known for having this happen and I was wondering what ca you guys use for finishing pens? Most likely going to switch over cause I'm tired of repairing cracked finishes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2017)

I use star bond. About a year into using it and I haven't seen any cracks in my pens.
The 2p-10 from woodcraft cracked on me. So i stopped using it and just get their accelerator....


----------



## Ray D (Mar 28, 2017)

Just curious. How long did it take your pen finish to get that spider web look cracking?


----------



## keepanionme (Mar 28, 2017)

I use stickfast in both thin, and medium. I've had this happen before and attributed it to the accelerator because this disappeared when I stopped using it. Not to mention the issues of clouding I had when using an accelerator. 

If it's a little cold - as it gets for me because I work in my unheated garage - I use a heat gun to make sure the CA is cured.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been using hot stuff ca on my game calls and have never seen this. But then again, only been turning for a few months.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah, Stickfast is notorious for the spiderweb effect. It was the first CA I started with and had some issues with it.

I moved on to Satellite City's Hot Stuff (Thin) and Super-T (Medium), along with their NCF aerosol accelerator, and was well pleased with it.

I have since moved on to BSI's SuperGold (Thin) and SuperGold+ (Medium), along with their accelerator, and and quite happy with it. I made the move to the SuperGold products because I have developed an allergy to CA and the SuperGold is odorless and does not give me any problems.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh wow, I'll have to look into that supergold. That super-t medium can give me quite the headache!


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 28, 2017)

I use E-Z Bond CA, thin and medium. Been using it for 7 years without any problems.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 28, 2017)

Lot of problems with stick fast. I have heard a lot of talk about the Mercury CA and CA flex but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2017)

EZ Bond Thin, Medium, and Thick haven't seen any issues with it, accelerator or not.
Guy that pointed me to it said he'd been using it for years without a problem.


----------

